# Its a beauty



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

Saw this today next door to the store I worked in, gotta say some folks are pretty resourceful at making crap work.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Impressive!:laughing:

Pete


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Oakey said:


> Saw this today next door to the store I worked in, gotta say some folks are pretty resourceful at making crap work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41594


:laughing:

That's great till it's covered with snow..


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> Impressive!:laughing:
> 
> Pete


Pete, I like your Sig line! 

Maybe that's why everybody treats me funny. :detective: :laughing:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Pete, I like your Sig line!
> 
> Maybe that's why everybody treats me funny. :detective: :laughing:


I wish I had actually came up with it! I'm really not that bright.:laughing:

Pete


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> I wish I had actually came up with it! I'm really not that bright.:laughing:
> 
> Pete


like my grandmother said after i die some one will take care of me or I'll raise a really big stink:laughing:

actually knowing your not that bright is a sign of real intelligence because you know you have a lot more to learn and the yearning for it!

having a good enough attitude is not enough


----------

